# [Download] 'Fallout 2' Restoration Project



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2008)

> Restoration Project is an unofficial addon for Fallout 2 adding content back into the game that was originally planned by the developers, such as 6 new locations, a few new areas to old locations, and almost every town in the game has new content whether it is new characters, quests, or items.



_wp_

http://www.worthplaying.com/article.php?sid=48763&mode=thread&order=0


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Januar 2008)

Funktioniert das auch mit der deutschen Version von Fallout 2?


----------



## Goddess (14. Januar 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 14.01.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert das auch mit der deutschen Version von Fallout 2?


Es funktioniert auch mit der deutschen Version. Ich habe es mit Fallout 2 und installiertem Patch 1.2 versucht und es gab keine Probleme.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Januar 2008)

Goddess am 14.01.2008 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 14.01.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei funktionierts nicht: Der neu hinzugefügte Inhalt ist fehlerhaft, zB Gesprächszeilen werden nur als "Error" wiedergegeben.
Gespräch:
Ich: "Error"
Jemand anderes: "Error?"
Ich: "Error!"
Jemand anderes: "Error"
usw usw


----------



## Goddess (16. Januar 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 14.01.2008 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir ist nur bei der ersten Installation ein Fehler aufgetreten. Da habe ich das Spiel komplett nach Laufwerk "...J:\Programme\..." installiert, den Patch hinein kopiert und den zusätzlichen Inhalt installieren lassen. Danach ist das Spiel einfach abgestürzt nach dem Start. Nachdem ich alles in den Standard-Pfad "C:\Program Files\Bethesda\Fallout2 installiert habe, gab es keine Probleme oder Fehler. 

Wie hast du es denn gemacht? Mit welcher Version spielst du, der Original,-  oder der Pcgames-Heft Version? Hast du das Spiel mit oder ohne Patch 1.2 installiert? Hast du alte Spielstände konvertiert, und mit diesen versucht zu spielen?


----------



## mswotan54 (16. Januar 2008)

ich hab mal 2 fragen zu dem thema

1. sind die dialoge dann auch aufenglisch?

2. was ist das genau? eine erweiterung der bestehenden welt um npc's, quest und items?


----------



## Goddess (16. Januar 2008)

mswotan54 am 16.01.2008 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mal 2 fragen zu dem thema
> 
> 1. sind die dialoge dann auch aufenglisch?


Die Dialoge bleiben deutsch.



> 2. was ist das genau? eine erweiterung der bestehenden welt um npc's, quest und items?


Dieser Mod fügt auch neue Orte im Spiel hinzu und erweitert auch bekannte Gebiete. Eine genaue Auflistung aller Neuerungen ist unter dem Link der zu Worth Playing führt zu finden.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Januar 2008)

Goddess am 16.01.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du es denn gemacht? Mit welcher Version spielst du, der Original,-  oder der Pcgames-Heft Version? Hast du das Spiel mit oder ohne Patch 1.2 installiert? Hast du alte Spielstände konvertiert, und mit diesen versucht zu spielen?


Ich habe das Ur-Fallout 2, das mit Patch 1.2 nach der Installation aktualisiert wird.
Der Patch besteht aber eh nur aus einer neuen fallout2.exe und einer patch.dat, so dass nach der Installation des Restoration-"Addons" nichts mehr von der Patcherei übrig bleibt, weil das Addon ebenfalls eine neue Exe mitbringt.

EDIT: Natürlich ein neues Spiel begonnen (ich lese Readmes ... *g*). Ich spiele Arroyo durch, verlasse es Richtung Klamath, dann kommt während der Reise ein Ereignis. Ein Typ mit Speer redet mit mir, aber der Gesprächstoff besteht nur aus "Error"-Sätzen.


----------



## Goddess (19. Januar 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 18.01.2008 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 16.01.2008 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst du mir einen deiner Spielstände schicken oder hochladen? Es würde mich nämlich schon auch interessieren, ob selbiger Fehler auch bei mir auftreten wird.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Januar 2008)

Goddess am 19.01.2008 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir einen deiner Spielstände schicken oder hochladen? Es würde mich nämlich schon auch interessieren, ob selbiger Fehler auch bei mir auftreten wird.


Leider nicht, da ich keine Addon-Spielstände mehr habe.
Hab' nun wieder das Addon-lose Spiel mit Uncut-Patch installiert.


----------



## mswotan54 (20. Januar 2008)

hat einer vielleicht einen link für den 1.2 patch für fallout 2? ich find leider keinen mehr im netz


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Januar 2008)

mswotan54 am 20.01.2008 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer vielleicht einen link für den 1.2 patch für fallout 2? ich find leider keinen mehr im netz


Ich schon  : http://www.nma-fallout.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=80&sid=cd251f1121c9e3a17368e6840fe77e85


----------



## chaos777 (20. Januar 2008)

hallo leute
ich hab mir ebenfalls die Mod geladen
aber er zeigt mir immer diesen Fehler Couldnt´t find/load text fonts
ich wäre dankbar für hilfe


----------



## iamagoott (20. Januar 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 15.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 14.01.2008 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab gerade das in der erweiterungsanleitung auf www.4players.de entdeckt

*Note4: For non English users, you need to rename the:
\BlackIsle\ Fallout2\ data\ Text\ English folder to whatever language you are using, such as German, in order to play.


----------



## chaos777 (20. Januar 2008)

genau das habe ich vorher gemacht,leider klappt es immernoch nicht  
muss ich die Mod über die Orginal Dateien übershcreiben?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Januar 2008)

iamagoott am 20.01.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 15.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, das war's, klappt nun, danke!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Januar 2008)

chaos777 am 20.01.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> genau das habe ich vorher gemacht,leider klappt es immernoch nicht
> muss ich die Mod über die Orginal Dateien übershcreiben?


Kopiere einfach alle Dateien des Addons in FO2-Verzeichnis, Exe überschreiben, data-Verzeichnis überschreiben, etc.


----------



## chaos777 (22. Januar 2008)

leider geht das nicht 
pech gehabt,das liegt vieleicht auch daran das es eine PC Games
Version ist
kein plan trozdem danke


----------



## TheMadman (22. Januar 2008)

chaos777 am 22.01.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> leider geht das nicht
> pech gehabt,das liegt vieleicht auch daran das es eine PC Games
> Version ist
> kein plan trozdem danke




Ich habe auch die PCGames-Version und bei mir funktioniert es. 
Mit dem installierten Blutpatch war es kein Problem, ich habe die Dateien vom Ordner data/english nach german kopiert und die vorhandenen Daten ersetzt.
Aber mich stört dieser Mix aus Deutsch und Englisch, das Spiel kann sich nie entscheiden  Vielleicht werde ich mal versuchen, den Blutpatch wieder zu installieren und dann hoffen, dass es funzt *schauder*


----------



## Goddess (23. Januar 2008)

TheMadman am 22.01.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 22.01.2008 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein ähnliches Problem hat es schon bei Fallout Tactics' gegeben. Da war allerdings der offizielle,- und der Sprites Patch an diesem Sprachen-Mix Schuld. Einen Blut-Patch brauchte ich allerdings weder aktuell bei Fallout 2,  noch damals bei Fallout Tactics. Bei beiden Titeln wurde durch das einspielen der offiziellen Patches' der maximale Gewalt-Grad im Menü freigeschalten.


----------



## Iceman (23. Januar 2008)

Goddess am 23.01.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Blut-Patch brauchte ich allerdings weder aktuell bei Fallout 2,  noch damals bei Fallout Tactics. Bei beiden Titeln wurde durch das einspielen der offiziellen Patches' der maximale Gewalt-Grad im Menü freigeschalten.



Sicher, dass die Spiele damit völlig uncut wurden? Bei Fallout 2 sind ja wohl auch einige Quests und die ganzen Kinder rausgeschnitten, nicht nur gewaltsame Sterbevarianten.


----------



## Goddess (23. Januar 2008)

Iceman am 23.01.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 23.01.2008 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das die Titel durch die Patch Installation völlig Uncut werden will ich nicht behaupten. Bei den Gewalt-Einstellungen hatte es auf alle Fälle Veränderungen bewirkt. So ist der höchste Gewalt-Grad in beiden Spielen "normal", nach der Installation "maximal". Auch im Spiel zeigte sich der maximale Gewaltgrad recht deutlich. Bei Tactics zum Beispiel schon in einer der Tutorial Missionen, wo ein Dummie explodiert, und sich, und seine Eingeweide, in der Gegend verteilt hat.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (23. Januar 2008)

Iceman am 23.01.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 23.01.2008 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der einzige entfernte Quest ist der mit dem Jungen, der in dieser "Geisterfarm" gefangen gehalten wird. Durch den Uncut-Patch wird der aber wieder eingefügt.
BTW: Auch in der zensieren deutschen Version sind alle Kinder "vorhanden" - sie sind nur unsichtbar und damit nicht ansprechbar.


----------



## TheMadman (24. Januar 2008)

Der "echte" Uncut-Patch ist mehr als 200MB groß und ist bei dem Patch nicht dabei. Er schaltet nicht nur die Sterbesequenzen, sondern auch die Kinder und einige Quests frei (Mr.Nixon-Puppe in Vault City z.B.)
Da ist ja auch der "Kinder-Patch" als Mod bei, hm....


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Januar 2008)

TheMadman am 24.01.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der "echte" Uncut-Patch ist mehr als 200MB groß und ist bei dem Patch nicht dabei. Er schaltet nicht nur die Sterbesequenzen, sondern auch die Kinder und einige Quests frei (Mr.Nixon-Puppe in Vault City z.B.)
> Da ist ja auch der "Kinder-Patch" als Mod bei, hm....


Stümmt, das mit der Puppe hatte ich vergessen.


----------

